

Mongoose: MongoDB ORM-like utility for Node.JS that makes async easy - Rauchg
http://www.learnboost.com/mongoose/

======
Rauchg
Btw, we like to say ORM-like because ORM is a concept for relational
databases[1], and MongoDB is not one. However, if you're used to working with
ORMs, you'll feel at home with Mongoose.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Object-relational_mapping>

~~~
pino2011
cool

------
sketerpot
This is a nice article and a really cool library, but damn it, _why_ do people
persist in using such maddeningly tiny font sizes? Pressing Ctrl-+ made the
whole page vastly more readable, and did not adversely affect the page in any
way. I know it's tempting to try to cram more text onto a single screen, but
readability is important.

Tiny font sizes are the new <blink> tag. Please avoid them.

------
stingraycharles
I was confused for a moment, there's already a C HTTP server library called
Mongoose: <http://code.google.com/p/mongoose/>

~~~
tlu
I guess its a popular name :)

------
yesbabyyes
This looks very interesting. I've started playing with it and it feels really
nice. More thorough documentation would be helpful, though!

------
_sh
Just out of curiosity, I had a look at the parent website (learnboost.com).

A tip for anyone who provides an online demo of their app: either don't make
me log in, or provide credentials I can use on the login page (such as:
'Ordinary user? Login: user Password: user', 'Administrator? Login: admin
Password: admin').

Their 'demo' presented a plain login page that rejected whatever I typed into
it. It makes me think they either have not thought about providing a decent
demo, or they didn't QA it. Either way, it reflects poorly.

~~~
rajasaur
The other point about the demo login page is that they have an autocomplete
for the usernames. That, seems a little scary to me as I can start guessing
passwords for logins. Probably the first site where I have seen login names
having auto-completion..

On the original topic, nice work. I will definitely be looking at mongoose.

